# New Android Apps - KnotMeter and additional features for StartLine



## allene222 (Nov 10, 2007)

*KnotMeter 1.0*

This new app has is a simple single screen that shows speed, heading, and wind shift. It is the speed page from StartLine but as cheap as I could make it without going the annoying ad supported route.

KnotMeter has the same high visibility daylight viewable instrumentation type display as StartLine so you might find it useful in evaluating if this type of app will work for you.

At 99 cents, I am not going to get rich on this. I am just trying to get something useful out there. I hope you appreciate that aspect of this project.

*Version 3 of StartLine is Released*

StartLine Version 3.0

This is a major upgrade. Feedback is appreciated

New functions include:
Start - Meters page
Dual mode timer function
Support multiple waypoint files
Opt-in start log
Edit waypoint files
Edit starting line mark locations
Improved Wind Shift function
Better filtering
Improvements to look and feel
Additional modes for laylines
Auto Reference Targets
Bow Offset
Improved accuracy of pin set interpolation algorithm.

See L-36.com for details.

Allen


----------

